# PUA



## Havy (Apr 23, 2020)

I applied to PUA 4 days ago, but it isn’t approved yet. I think it’s to early yet. In Florida it was approved 3 days ago. I applied 1 day before to be approved. I’m working with Uber eats worried about my bills.


----------



## Fairshare (Jun 26, 2018)

Take care of the bills & probably best to consider reapplying. If u applied before Florida had been approved u may want to call & see what ur options are.


----------



## mattlade (Apr 27, 2020)

Havy said:


> I applied to PUA 4 days ago, but it isn't approved yet. I think it's to early yet. In Florida it was approved 3 days ago. I applied 1 day before to be approved. I'm working with Uber eats worried about my bills.


May I ask how you applied for PUA? Through Reemployment Assistance application? Once your application is denied for unemployment benefits, I don't see any direction on how to apply for PUA


----------



## LuxCarSpy (Jan 25, 2019)

Havy said:


> I applied to PUA 4 days ago, but it isn't approved yet. I think it's to early yet. In Florida it was approved 3 days ago. I applied 1 day before to be approved. I'm working with Uber eats worried about my bills.


Here are PDF copies of the PUA Summary and actual PUA Law


----------



## mattlade (Apr 27, 2020)

LuxCarSpy said:


> Here are PDF copies of the PUA Summary and actual PUA Law


Thanks, my question was about how to file the PUA application in FL, rather then eligibility. In Florida, the instructions are vague for ICs to apply for PUA. You first file for unemployment, and your unemployment claim gets denied. The confusion is about the next step, as DEO doesn't give clear instructions on how to proceed for ICs who are eligible for PUA under the CARES act, but ineligible for unemployment benefits.


----------



## Henry9758 (Apr 27, 2020)

Following....
I'm on the same boat than you Matt , I applied for regular UI via connect 3 weeks ago, today application status updated to "inelegible"
Not sure what to do next in order to apply for PUA ....do I file an appeal or a new application via connect since IC's are now able to apply.....


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

i feel bad for drivers in Florida.The last 2 Republican Governors have made a point out of destroying Unemployment and made it really hard to apply for it.


----------



## Havy (Apr 23, 2020)

Yes. I applied for Reemployment assistance application trough


mattlade said:


> May I ask how you applied for PUA? Through Reemployment Assistance application? Once your application is denied for unemployment benefits, I don't see any direction on how to apply for PUA





Havy said:


> Yes. I applied for Reemployment assistance application trough


DEO, but it was weird because I had to fill out the application as if I were an Uber employee, there weren't options for freelancers.

J


Fairshare said:


> Take care of the bills & probably best to consider reapplying. If u applied before Florida had been approved u may want to call & see what ur options are.


Thank you. You all applied for the PPP and the EIDL? Or for those loans not?

I applied


mattlade said:


> May I ask how you applied for PUA? Through Reemployment Assistance application? Once your application is denied for unemployment benefits, I don't see any direction on how to apply for PUA


 I applied via Connect to the DEO page (The Florida unemployment page, but it was weird, because the only option was to register as an Uber employee. The page hadn't options for freelancers. What other way is there?


----------



## mattlade (Apr 27, 2020)

Henry9758 said:


> Following....
> I'm on the same boat than you Matt , I applied for regular UI via connect 3 weeks ago, today application status updated to "inelegible"
> Not sure what to do next in order to apply for PUA ....do I file an appeal or a new application via connect since IC's are now able to apply.....


I really couldn't find an answer as to the clear way to proceed. It looks like most people in similar situation are reapplying. I see that some people already applied multiple times. I am sure this is going to be sorted out, but I hope it is sorted out sooner then later.


----------

